# Data issues with Skyraider Zeus



## bg1119 (Aug 14, 2012)

My wife is running Skyraider Zeus on her TBolt and data seems to come in and out all the time. It's in parts of town that have always had good service, so it's a bit frustrating. Restarting the phone always fixes the problem.

Has anyone else had this problem with this rom?

Are there specific radios that I should be running on this phone? (I'm not sure what's on it right now)

Are there other roms that have a more stable data connection?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

bg1119 said:


> My wife is running Skyraider Zeus on her TBolt and data seems to come in and out all the time. It's in parts of town that have always had good service, so it's a bit frustrating. Restarting the phone always fixes the problem.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with this rom?
> 
> ...


I have the best luck with the . 9 radio. The latest is .19 but .9 is the one before that. Skyraider shouldn't have data drops, its actually one of the best roms for the bolt still to this day IMO. Sounds like the radio to me. I would suggest the. 9 or. 19 for that rom. Or even a clean wipe and reflash it if you have to. Never hurts and it cleans up your phone too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

As well as the suggestions Heath made:
Could also possibly be time for a new Sim card.
They are free from Verizon, couldn't hurt.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

I was just running Zeus 1.3 with .19 radios earlier this week and I did notice that... I switched to two different roms including the one I'm running now and no issues. I couldn't even get steady LTE at home...

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with heath. I've run skyraider 1.3 for months at a time on the .9 radio combo with flawless data...


----------



## jaymz (Jun 6, 2012)

I really think it is a problem with Verizon's service. Everybody I know with Verizon in my area get data drops. It's not just Thunderbolts.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

jaymz said:


> I really think it is a problem with Verizon's service. Everybody I know with Verizon in my area get data drops. It's not just Thunderbolts.


Your probably right!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

